# Pics from my trip with Shore Thing Charters



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

This past saturday I took a group of guys out to Diamondhead MS to go fishing with Shore Thing Charters, and we had a heck of a day. The weather was perfect in the biloxi marsh. OUt of 6 guys we caught 109 trout and 7 reds. Here are a few pics from the trip. I highly advise taking shore thing if you ever need to charter a trip.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice


----------

